# good price?



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

Used Kimber TLE II with rail (LAPD Swat version I think) for $600. It is an ex cop carry weapon so it has some decent holster wear on it and the guy liked to shoot b/c it has about 10,000 rounds through it I am told. However, the gun feels damn good. I could care less about the way it looks as long as it does what it should do and even so it doesn't look bad. Just good and used. I plan on shooting it, not taking it to shows anyway. Mechanically though it feels damn good. I havn't shot it but I messed around with it along side a new TLE and the used one felt better. The trigger was crisp as could be and the slide was like glass when you racked it. They have S&W, Kimber, Colt, Taurus, Spingfield, Sig, and Wilson 1911's at this shop and the only 1911 in the shop that felt better was the Wilson and suprisingly not by a whole lot. I am told that this Kimber has had some massaging. I love the look and feel of a 1911 and pretty much decided that if I was going to buy one it would most likely be a Kimber but I am just wondering if 10,000 rounds is anything to be worried about and if $600 is a fair price? I checked out gunbroker.com and $600 seems pretty fair but none of the ones online had quite as much surface wear as this one and none claimed to have had 10,000 rounds through it. If I get it this will be my first 1911 so any input would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

600 is a decent price...but 10,000 rds is alot. I'd ask if any of the internal parts like the ejector, extractor, springs...etc. have been replaced during the 10,000 rds. Did you look through the barrel...? I'd want to see the condition of the barrel.


----------



## CoastieN70 (May 5, 2006)

10,000 rounds is allot but by no means does it mean the gun is "shotout"

A spring "Service Pack" from Wolff that contains ALL the springs in the gun is $17.99 + shipping directly from Wolff. Asuming the rifling is good, $600 for a TLE RL is a good buy.

And you can always send it to Kimber for a "tune-up"!


----------



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

well how many rounds can you expect a 1911 to shot before being shot out(assuming it has been properly cared for throughout it's life)? This will be my personal defense weapon if I get it so reliability is at the top of my list. Like I said this was a former poilice carry weapon so I can only assume it is reliable if a cop felt he could depend on his life with it. What do you guys think? Thanks


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

What is the maintenance history? This will determine if $600.00 is a good buy or not. I would expect to replace springs and barrel if it has not already been done.


----------



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't know the whole history of the gun yet because I didn't discuss it in length when I first saw the pistol. I was told that the gun had some work done to it and before it was put up for sale it was tuned up. Now what kind of work and what kind of tune up I can't say right now but I am sure I could find out all of these things. Bottom line question is, knowing that this is a used Kimber TLE/RL II for $600 and 10,00 rounds through it what requirements would that gun have to meet before you would feel comforatable buying it? Just springs and barrel? Is there anything else I should look out for? I don't want to buy this gun and have to mess with it to get it right. With proper maintanence I expect a gun to shoot every time I want it to. I know a few of you have already answered some of these questions but I am a novice with handguns in general let alone 1911's and I just want to make sure that I am making an informed decision. I appreciate you help and patience. Thanks


----------



## CoastieN70 (May 5, 2006)

I have guns that have way more than 10,000 rounds through them and all they ever had replaced were springs. If the rifleing in the barrel is good leave it alone. Assuming it is the barrel that was in the gun when it left the factory, it is match grade and the mated barrel bushing is match grade also. (Match Grade = Target Quality)

I have just over 8,000 rounds through my TLE and it shoots like new and has only received cleaning and recoil and firing pin spring replacement.


----------

